# College football



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Alabama #2 in the nation! Playing Vanderbilt 7pm tonight ( CST ), tune in for a good game folks. We are 5-0 and looking for another SEC championship and possibly National title. 13 National titles and 26 Conference Championships (4 Southern Conference and 22 SEC Championships) Roll TIDE!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow Watch out for Vandy... they'll sneak up behind you and scratch their heads.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Yea we saw them "scratch" on the scoreboard


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I hope that they made you all play with one foot tied behind your backs.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

OH come on !! Vandebilt ?? really ? I can't believe that any SEC team would be allowed to play Vanderbilt. Talk about an automatic win. Who's next on the schedule University of Phoenix ?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

All I know is you have some diehard fans in Bama ! Was down there two years ago after the big win and never so much red in my life. Don't think anyone was not wearing some sort of Tide clothing. Dummy me had my MSU hat on coming off the plane and into town to go to my SIL. Caught hell for that one! LOL Nicest folks I ever met anywhere though. As far as Vandy, Don's right. I think they should play U of Phoenix next...... LMAO


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I hear Vanderbilt had to pull two _guys_ from their cheer squad to put 11 guys on offense and they just kept fighting over who got to play center.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> OH come on !! Vandebilt ?? really ? I can't believe that any SEC team would be allowed to play Vanderbilt. Talk about an automatic win. Who's next on the schedule University of Phoenix ?


I know, cant help it--how they make schedules is a mystery to me.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I hear Vanderbilt had to pull two _guys_ from their cheer squad to put 11 guys on offense and they just kept fighting over who got to play center.


WRONG it was two Vandy guys BAMA put on the rest of the game hurt list--including the quarter of a quarterback.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I hear Vanderbilt had to pull two _guys_ from their cheer squad to put 11 guys on offense and they just kept fighting over who got to play center.


No they were fighting over who was going to be the WIDE receiver..... LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

WOO HOO !! I'm oopenn !


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

ROOOLLLLLL TIDE! Bama vs LSU, #1 vs #2 the most celebrated game in years due to both being from the powerhouse SEC. We rule, other conferences drool, fact not fiction folks! If we win this we will be going national again and if we win there then 14 National titles BABY, even at 13 we have the record-----for the record. Watch it tonight 8pm EST, 7pm CST --6pm MST, 5PM PST. Join me and other college football FANatics for a game that will be as good as it gets. On CBS.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Well, what can I say other than we failed 3 times at field goals and it cost dearly. By the way crow doesnt taste good!!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey A22 if it makes ya feel any better I had a friend that Swore On Facebook if LSU Won He Would be and LSU Fan FOREVER, So Eating crow sounds Real Good up beside that! Trust me I have Already sent him some TXT Messages giving him HEck LOL


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> Hey A22 if it makes ya feel any better I had a friend that Swore On Facebook if LSU Won He Would be and LSU Fan FOREVER, So Eating crow sounds Real Good up beside that! Trust me I have Already sent him some TXT Messages giving him HEck LOL


I Still Say LSU has to Be the Luckiest Bunch of Son of a Guns there is!!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

ReidRH said:


> I Still Say LSU has to Be the Luckiest Bunch of Son of a Guns there is!!


Agreed, most of the time it is a team effort with a few doing a bit more than others for the win. However--this was lost soley by an individual--the kicker. He better lay low--the fans dont forgive easily.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I hear ya man! Some were Crying on TV! You Know those Bama fans are The Most Loyal!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That was an awesome game though. You guys are right. I could not believe how horrible the kicker was ! My wife and I were out last night at the local watering hole and she kept giving me dirty looks for yelling at the screen every time kicker screwed up. LOL I got caught up in it too. Richard, you're buddy is gonna have to go in hiding for awhile too by the sounds of it ! LMAO


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It was a good game but the play calling SUCKED by both teams, I thought.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Here we are, the mosquitos that buzz in your ear. We win this and we are going to National if my math serves me right. But Im sure a lot of people wont be happy if we get a second chance--but if your ranking holds and who you played counts then we do deserve another shot. Roll Tide!!!


----------



## jonthepain (Feb 24, 2010)

Me and my three sons went to NCState - did any of you catch the game? What a comeback!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Personally I would Love to See a Rematch I dont think LSU can Do it Twice! IMO But What do i Know?
I Never Played Ball I was always too small as a kid. Lisa has taught me what I know LOL!! The only Problem I had with football it was during Deer Season so I Never watche it much! Until we could record and watch it later LOL


----------



## Live2Hunt (Dec 12, 2010)

Herman Meyers new coach at Ohio State!!! Watch out for those "BUCKEYES" in the next couple of years! You think their going to get some top recruite's with him as their new coach?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Live2Hunt said:


> Herman Meyers new coach at Ohio State!!! Watch out for those "BUCKEYES" in the next couple of years! You think their going to get some top recruite's with him as their new coach?


Maybe but the top recruiter is Nick Saban, hes the "professor" and knows all the tricks.


----------



## Live2Hunt (Dec 12, 2010)

I hearrrr you, Just never know these days! Well never know how some schools get the recruites that they do...... Unless it is in the News!
Ok, Here We Go.... Got to give my proediction for the National Champion Ship Game. As much as I hate too! I'm Going with #1_________ and #2___________ the #1 __________ Will Win!	I'll let you know after the OK vs OK St Game on Saturday!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Live2Hunt said:


> I hearrrr you, Just never know these days! Well never know how some schools get the recruites that they do...... Unless it is in the News!
> Ok, Here We Go.... Got to give my proediction for the National Champion Ship Game. As much as I hate too! I'm Going with #1_________ and #2___________ the #1 __________ Will Win!	I'll let you know after the OK vs OK St Game on Saturday!


Ive got a feeling their going to pencil whip Bama with Oklahoma which is #5 or Oklahoma St, and forget 4th and 3rd placed teams as a way to unseat us from a well earned and defended ranking. Im expecting those who cant stand us specifically (no other SEC team is hated like us) and try to justify it through smoke screens and mirrors. And all to keep us from poing to a national championship for a run at a # 14 title. So I as you wait with bated breath.


----------



## Live2Hunt (Dec 12, 2010)

You might have a point since bama's only loss so far, is to LSU. I can fore see that coming too! But would love to see a rematch. If so, I think Les Miles would get knocked off his high horse! (LSU way over rated as #1) I'm not a big LSU fan!! Seems like every time they win in a big game, Its by pure luck!

As far as the BCS, its a Sh*ty way to decide a National Chapionship Game. The small schools will never have a chance to ever see a National Championship! We have palyoffs in every other sport..... Professional, College, High School and even Little League. Why should NCAA Football be any different of special? We will never see a "Cinderella Team" in College Football. I think that S*UCK's!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I agree. The whole deal is a huge load of crap. All the focus is on the big teams and the smaller and sometimes more vicious contenders are left out. BTW, not a fan of LSU either. I'll take Bama anytime !


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Live2Hunt said:


> You might have a point since bama's only loss so far, is to LSU. I can fore see that coming too! But would love to see a rematch. If so, I think Les Miles would get knocked off his high horse! (LSU way over rated as #1) I'm not a big LSU fan!! Seems like every time they win in a big game, Its by pure luck!
> 
> As far as the BCS, its a Sh*ty way to decide a National Chapionship Game. The small schools will never have a chance to ever see a National Championship! We have palyoffs in every other sport..... Professional, College, High School and even Little League. Why should NCAA Football be any different of special? We will never see a "Cinderella Team" in College Football. I think that S*UCK's!


I agree, Id like em to have a winners bracket and losers when it comes down to end of regular season. And that would also allow a losers bracket for teams with only one loss to play each other for a defining game/rank.


----------



## Live2Hunt (Dec 12, 2010)

Looks like LSU is going to the BCS Championship Game! Dam, If only Georgia could have played the second half, as good as they did the first! Wishful thinking that Georgia could beatem!!!









Going out on a limb before the Big Game tonight and my prediction is* LSU vs Oklahoma St. for BCS Bowl!* Was Hoping it would be Alabama and Oklahoma St.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Live2Hunt said:


> Looks like LSU is going to the BCS Championship Game! Dam, If only Georgia could have played the second half, as good as they did the first! Wishful thinking that Georgia could beatem!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its going to be Bama, the stats support us not them, cant wahoo what isnt there numerically. But pencil whipping isnt beyond reason either.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Antlerz22 said:


> Its going to be Bama, the stats support us not them, cant wahoo what isnt there numerically. But pencil whipping isnt beyond reason either.


Just watched the latest BCS SHOW, we're going to National, and LSU is sweating already. No repeat I can promise you, we were the only team to hold them to a single digit score AND no touch down. The pain is coming. RRROOOLLLLL Tide.........


----------



## Live2Hunt (Dec 12, 2010)

It's going to be a good game! I'm on your side ...... I'm going to Roll with the Tide!! They better not fail us this time!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I am just as Close to One as the Other man It should be a good game I just dont think the SEC champ should be allowed to play another SEC team for the National Championship. That said I dont make the rules but it should be a Heck of a Game and I Like Both Teams! Oh Well at least I wont be disappointed at who Wins!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I agree with the play off system. It will never happen though. It would be to embarrassing for a SEC team to get beat by Boise State, LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think the TIDE is going to be caught in the backwash !!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

220swift said:


> I agree with the play off system. It will never happen though. It would be to embarrassing for a SEC team to get beat by Boise State, LOL


Anybody is subject to lose--this past season has shown that numerous times. However the stats dont lie and they are accurate enough that it also was supported by the fact-- Bama being the only team to keep LSU from a touchdown AND to a score in single digits. LSU isnt sleeping well right now--they know who we are and to do it twice to the caliber of team Bama is isnt likely. Boise however hasnt a chance to compete at the consistent level required to support a bid anytime soon to a National. So I would be embarrased as an SEC team to have the lower stats to have to play them at all.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Antlerz22 said:


> Anybody is subject to lose--this past season has shown that numerous times. However the stats dont lie and they are accurate enough that it also was supported by the fact-- Bama being the only team to keep LSU from a touchdown AND to a score in single digits. LSU isnt sleeping well right now--they know who we are and to do it twice to the caliber of team Bama is isnt likely. Boise however hasnt a chance to compete at the consistent level required to support a bid anytime soon to a National. So I would be embarrased as an SEC team to have the lower stats to have to play them at all.


This year will tell with Bosie and a couple others going to the Big East Conference. The new alignment of conferences seems strange to me.
I was only making a point about a play off system.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

220swift said:


> This year will tell with Bosie and a couple others going to the Big East Conference. The new alignment of conferences seems strange to me.
> I was only making a point about a play off system.


No I dont think so, "It would be too embarassing for a SEC team to get beat by Boise State" that wasnt about a playoff system. Its about you making it sound as if the SEC teams as a whole couldnt beat Boise State==so thats making specific reference to A game with any SEC team that Boise State would embarass by beating them. The english language in written form as you put it, left no doubt as to the meaning--and it wasnt a point about a play off system but about IF the SEC got in a playoff with Boise. Lastly as adamant as I am about setting the record straight, the same can be said about Alabamas dedication to football and their fans as well.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Okay folks, stay tuned *TONIGHT* for the Coup De Gras. Bama versus LSU in a game that should be every bit as good as the last. But expect a different outcome this time. RRROOOOOLLLLLL TIDE! *7:30 pm CST.*


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

GO BAMA!!!!!!! (and I do mean it)


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Why do they have an elephant as their mascot ?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Halftime report Tide 9 LSUSERS 0--another kickoff but it works.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Why do they have an elephant as their mascot ?


 Because football is big in Bama and like an elephant we ROLLLLL over anything that gets in our way LOL--a veritable juggernaut. Oh and its 12 Tide and LSUSERS 0.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Congratulation Antlerz22 and Alabama.

Antlerz22, I've been watching college football for almost 45 years and have never seen a more doninant defence then I watched tonight.

Way to go BAMA!!!!!!!!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

*Alabama Crimson Tide 21, Lsusers 0. Like the sign Lsu fans held up said "We Want Bama" Well you GOT Bama. RRROOOLLLLL TIDE! 14 National Championships--an unmatched record against the JUGGERNAUT.*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats BAMA !

Are you sure that wasn't Vanderbilt in LSU uniforms.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Congrats BAMA !
> 
> Are you sure that wasn't Vanderbilt in LSU uniforms.


 I think Matthieu wanted his mommy, along with the Lsu QB Jefferson. Vandy could have played us better LOL. We make it a point to make a point. We beat ourselves the first meet, but we put the demons in the closet and brought out our Monster defense. Thanks all for putting up with my fanaticism, cant help it its the way we ROOOOLLLLL Tide.


----------



## Panache (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey Antlerz22 do you come up to the home gamez in Ttown?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Panache said:


> Hey Antlerz22 do you come up to the home gamez in Ttown?


 No never have been, will one day but TV has better coverage anyway, I had a chance recently, tickets even but I passed. If an opposing fan sat next to me I might hit them every time one of their players got hit on the field LOL


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Live2Hunt said:


> You might have a point since bama's only loss so far, is to LSU. I can fore see that coming too! But would love to see a rematch. If so, I think Les Miles would get knocked off his high horse! (LSU way over rated as #1) I'm not a big LSU fan!! Seems like every time they win in a big game, Its by pure luck!
> 
> As far as the BCS, its a Sh*ty way to decide a National Chapionship Game. The small schools will never have a chance to ever see a National Championship! We have palyoffs in every other sport..... Professional, College, High School and even Little League. Why should NCAA Football be any different of special? We will never see a "Cinderella Team" in College Football. I think that S*UCK's!


 Ok Tom heres your teams chance at being a "small" team at a BIG team, lets see what those wolverine hides are made of--we are in a skinning mood. We dont want to hear "thats not fair pairing a big team against a smaller team" rhetoric. You cant have it both ways--either play hard or lose--thats why the BCS does have its merits. Every now and then smaller teams get a shot at a real team--todays one of those times, so show us that the smaller teams deserve more shots or mum on the BCS.


----------

